# garlic powder?



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So I have a finicky fish that won't eat. I know garlic can get them to eat but I was wondering if garlic powder would work if I sprinkled it on the frozen mysis and put it in the tank.... anyone else know if this is safe or works? My LFS has garlic extract that's like $35 for a little 2oz bottle I don't want to pay that much!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

have you checkd out "garlic guard" by seachem....

yes ; your garlic powder should work just fine and be safe as well...you don't need a lot but you do need to let it soak for a bit....

but.........................................................

have you fed them Plecocaine yet ? lol


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Alright I'll let it soak and I haven't what's plecocaine?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Plecocaine is fish food...you can get it from that lohachata guy that posts on here...
what kind of fish do you have ?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a coral beauty that won't eat, he picks algae off the glass and rock but not mysis or brine, one of my clowns only eats flakes nothing else


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Go to a health food store and get some garlic powder called "Kyolic." It works as well as the made-for-fish stuff at a tiny fraction of the price.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Is regular garlic powder say the Walmart brand work?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it works but the kyolic is much better.....


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

try live brine shrimp or small fresh water ghost shrimp will live in salt water for a few I haven't hade to much luck with garlic of any sort with angels they seem to require things to run away from them


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

thaw, add, refreeze.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

none of mine seem to like frozen brine... they look at it like its gonna attack them lol
bloodworms are everyones fav


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Or buy loha's food...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Live california blackworms-- almost nothing can resist them. Even Atlantic Butterflies will eat them. ( but not pacific )


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Live california blackworms-- almost nothing can resist them. Even Atlantic Butterflies will eat them. ( but not pacific )


I 2nd black worms they like the wiggling


----------

